# Mounting NFS on virtual machine (QEMU/KVM).

## vensu

Hi, everyone!

I have Gentoo x86_64 with started NFS-server which I wish to use on virtual machine (QEMU/KVM). Yes, I can mount it and can see folders and content of , BUT I cann't write anything to /or copy from/ mounted directory and the virtual host freezes. But when I mounting this shared directory on another physical machine, then it works OK an I can write files to and copy from NFS.

Have you some ideas, why it works too strange with qemu's host?

P.S. Sorry for my wry English, it isn't my native languge.

----------

## whig

Switch to sys-fs/sshfs-fuse.

----------

## cach0rr0

something in the loop is "buggy" for lack of a better term

if i remember correctly, kvm/qemu does have support for a virtual serial console, it might be worth connecting and watching for errors while the freeze is taking place.

----------

## vensu

 *whig wrote:*   

> Switch to sys-fs/sshfs-fuse.

 

Hm, interesting... I wasn't knowledged about sshfs. I have read about it and it seems fine (also I would tu use it in some another cases:). I'll try it a few time later. Thank you!

----------

